# 1934 iver johnson - $340 (collingswood)



## Robertriley (Feb 27, 2015)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/4910122505.html


----------



## clunker (Mar 1, 2015)

Too bad he won't ship


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cool bike. I wish this was close to me cause I'd pick this up. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 1, 2015)

Yep, same here. Great bike I think and a decent price. Rob.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice bike, very fair price.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 1, 2015)

If he shipped, I wouldn't of showed it to you guys..lol


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 1, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> If he shipped, I wouldn't of showed it to you guys..lol




Makes sense Chris.


----------

